

IOS 5 packs text macros - adeelarshad82
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/99625-ios-5-hidden-gems-and-features

======
joejohnson
Ironically, I can't seem to view this page in Safari on iOS 5. Can anyone
summarize what this says?

~~~
japaget
The relevant portion of the article: In Settings > General > Keyboard you can
now specify Shortcuts. Shortcuts are simply text macros: you enter a short
phrase (btw, omg, etc.) and the iOS 5 input editor (SMSes, emails) will
automatically expand those short phrases into full sentences. Whether this
will prevent kids from typing in txtspk is another question entirely.

------
hullo
I hadn't heard this and am now incredibly excited at the prospect of never
having to type my email address again.

